# Possible Core i7 Build



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

Let me know.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Personally i like it however you might be able to get better ram for the money can i have a link to that ram?


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227365

Will the GTX275 and the Cooler fit in my case?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

thats a good product for the price and it should fit


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

So what do y'all think? This build gonna tear games up or is gonna be a pos?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i believe it will destroy any game you throw at it =]


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

Any input from anyone else?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

oh yeah you need a harddrive btw and an os =]


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What he said. A very solid build. I'm not convinced that i7 is the best for gaming yet, but it will certainly work.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Windows 7 Professional


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a student copy of XP that I will be using until Windows 7 is out. I also have a Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s hard drive that my friend ordered a month or so ago by accident when he was looking for an IDE drive.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like your set then


----------



## electrocole (Jul 23, 2009)

That thing's going to eat everything you throw at it! My only advice would be to consider a case without all the lights if you plan on leaving it on all night in your room or anything. A neon blue space station is cool and all, but it can be a bit distracting when you're trying to sleep. 

YMMV, though!


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

I have been looking at different cases. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what are you considering spending


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

Right around 100bucks. At most I'm thinking like $130 or so shipped.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

While the antec 900 is nice ive always admired lian li for their attention to detail and construction quality 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112177

plus theres no lights to keep you awake =] (my computers covered in clothed so i dnt have to look at the lights)


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

Interesting. I don't know what to go with, but I'm ordering the parts either tomorrow or Sunday, so I have to decide. If anyone else has any other suggestions, I am more than willing to consider anything. Just keep in mind it has to fit the Zalman 92mm cooler and the GTX 275 video card.


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

How do you guys feel about these?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197

While I like that Lian Li, I will be taking this to LAN parties and want a little bit of pop.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i was looking at the storm scout earlier it looks to be a winner


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

Hmmm... Pretty slick with those Red LED Case Fans... Throw a few more in and it could be stunning, I believe.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah thats what i was thinking , most cases have blue red is rare


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

Maybe even some red cathodes then... Hmmm... this could be interesting...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah really i mean you can put lights anywhere


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

Hahaha. Yeah man. I'll post some pics up when I get it.


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey. Do you guys think that Cooler will fit in the Scout Case?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

alright sweet =] have fun with the system


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah im pretty sure it will


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

I should be ordering the components later today... I'm actually kind of nervous... I've swapped parts before but never built a comp... I will probably post pics along the way of the build. I'd like to bench test and build all in one day, how long do you expect it to take for a newb?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

first time build with bench test included >>>>> 5 hours with operating system installed


watch some youtube videos (search youtube for computer build) and you will be ready


----------



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

If you are looking for a neon blue case that won't blind you to death, consider the one below. I personally own it and it looks sweet without keeping me up at night in my room. Not the best at moving air though, might want to consider getting some better fans. But with the price of $70, you have room to throw in a higher powered fan.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

This is what I finally ordered. This is it. It should be here Monday. I went with the V8 due to the better cooling and the better rating. The keyboard and mouse pad are birthday gifts from my parents.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks good but you have a couple of doubles in there.


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, the 2 card reader, 2 terminator salvation games and the call of duty world at war game were all free gifts.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If your lucky a friend will want to buy the second game from you


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

I wish...


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

I can not wait to build this thing. Hopefully I should have this entirely built by wednesday at the latest.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Wednesday? Monday night is good


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

Hahaha... yeah... unfortunately my father... a.k.a. my financing wants to watch me build it. He's always wanted to build a comp. It's should be bench tested the day it comes, however.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do what the bank says.

I remember trying to reassemble a 65 GTO that way in the early 70's. Dad was a good CPA but not real handy with the wrenches.:grin:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It takes me about an hour and a half to put a computer together from parts, then another hour to get the OS installed and configured how I like it. I usually don't bench test unless something goes wrong, though I know it's good practice to do it anyway.

Of course, I knew some guys at a local computer shop that could put a computer together in under a half hour, turn it on, pop in the OS disk, then start on the next one... The only ones that took them more than an hour were those with water cooling. But then they've been building computers for ten years, multiple computers a day, while I've built three...


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

I haven't built any. Wrench, that is really funny. My dad is an auditor and I feel he's just gonna stand there and tell me what to do.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wrench97 said:


> Do what the bank says.
> 
> I remember trying to reassemble a 65 GTO that way in the early 70's. Dad was a good CPA but not real handy with the wrenches.:grin:






that brings back memories; my dad used to really shake his head in bewilderment when two weeks after doing a complete motor and drive train overhaul; I blew the pinion / rear end out my cherished 69 comaro burning rubber & speed shifting thru all the gears with my buddies down the street

we used to put out such a cloud of rubber some of the neighbors would call the fire department thinking there was a car fire! :4-thatsba

we spent all winter rebuilding that car and by the end of summer it needed it again! :laugh:

only next time he said it was ALL on my dime:grin:



the really impressive part is the cops never really got down on us; they would give us about 45 minutes ever couple of days and then tell us to lay low for awhile,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the good ole days:embarased


----------



## ChadBrommer (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, it's here, and built, and I love it. Pics will be posted probably tomorrow. Still doing some software stuff. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

No problem. Hope it serves you well for years to come. :smile:


----------

